
Google Releases Tool to Help iPhone Hackers - sharjeelsayed
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3x3dw/google-releases-iphone-ios-jailbreak-tool
======
bob_theslob646
What is the usual turnaround time before simiar bugs or exploits are patched,
on average?

~~~
earenndil
It's already patched, if you update to the latest ios.

